# Very Nice - Very Small Bench Plane



## scot68

The Stanley No.1 was not exactly "discontinued"

It was never meant as a professional workbench tool…its sole purpose in life was as a full up working display for store owners which would allow customers to see the usefulness and quality of the line of planes at the time….it was an advertising piece and Stanley No.1's are quite rare.

The LN is made from Bronze with Cherry Handles….I'll bet that plane is super sweet and I'd love to have one…which means..you guessed it..it's only a matter of time for me..lol


----------



## cjwillie

I bought a LN #1 a couple years ago after figuring I would never get a Stanley. I don't use it often but it is a real joy to use when I do. Straight out of the box, it impressed me. It spends more time sitting where I can enjoy it's beauty than it does on the workbench, but this will be a family heirloom. I wish there was more in the budget for a few more LN tools!


----------

